# الموائع النيوتينية والموائع الغير نيوتينية Newtonian and Non-Newtonian Fluids



## م/لميس (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
لو سمحت حد يقدر يفيدنى فى موضوع بحث عن الموائع النيوتينيه والغير نيوتينيه 
لانى دورت كتير ف جوجل ومفهمتش حاجه
مطلوب منى بحث عن الموضوع دة فياريت حد يفيدنى كمان لو ياريت بس حد عنده رسومات او نماذج متحركه للطلمبات الترسيه او الترددية ومضخه دفع الهواء لتوضيح فكرة عملهم بالصور 
ياريت لو حد يقدر يفيدنى ​


----------



## zamalkawi (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هي بالإنجليزية؟


----------



## م/لميس (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارفه والله هو الدكتور قال بحث عن تداول الموائع النيوتينية والغير نيوتينية


----------



## besty (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*المائع النيوتني* هو مائع تكون فيه علاقة الإجهاد-الانفعال علاقة خطية أي على شكل مستقيم يمر من مبدأ الإحداثيات، ويعرف اسم ثابت التناسب باللزوجة

*مائع لا نيوتوني* هو مائع لا يمكن وصف جريانه باستخدام ثابت اللزوجة. تعتبر أغلب المحاليل البولميرات والبوليمرات الذائبة من الموائع اللانيوتونية والكثير من السوائل الشائعة مثل الكتشب، ذائب النشا، الدم والشامبو.


----------



## engineer sameer (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أطلعي على كتاب الموائع في أول فصل تجدين مثل هذا الموضوع.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أكتوبر 2010)

م/لميس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
> 
> لو سمحت حد يقدر يفيدنى فى موضوع بحث عن الموائع النيوتينيه والغير نيوتينيه
> لانى دورت كتير ف جوجل ومفهمتش حاجه
> ...


 


besty قال:


> المائع النيوتني هو مائع تكون فيه علاقة الإجهاد-الانفعال علاقة خطية أي على شكل مستقيم يمر من مبدأ الإحداثيات، ويعرف اسم ثابت التناسب باللزوجة
> 
> مائع لا نيوتوني هو مائع لا يمكن وصف جريانه باستخدام ثابت اللزوجة. تعتبر أغلب المحاليل البولميرات والبوليمرات الذائبة من الموائع اللانيوتونية والكثير من السوائل الشائعة مثل الكتشب، ذائب النشا، الدم والشامبو.


 
In English :
Newtonian Fluids 
and Non-Newtonian Fluids
كما ذكر المهندس سمير 
فإن سلوكيات الموائع تنقسم إلى خطية Linear Behaviour
وغير خطية Non-Linear

وأرجو قراءة الموضوع التالي



 العلاقة بين المعادلات الهندسية والمعادلات الرياضية Engineering and Mathematical Form 

وكذلك :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-Newtonian_fluid

وايضا :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newtonian_fluid​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أكتوبر 2010)

A *Newtonian fluid* (named after Isaac Newton) is a fluid whose stress versus strain rate curve is linear and passes through the origin. The constant of proportionality is known as the viscosity.
*[edit] Definition*

A simple equation to describe Newtonian fluid behaviour is




where
τ is the shear stress exerted by the fluid ("drag") [Pa]μ is the fluid viscosity - a constant of proportionality [Pa·s]



is the velocity gradient perpendicular to the direction of shear, or equivalently the strain rate [s−1]In common terms, this means the fluid continues to flow, regardless of the forces acting on it. For example, water is Newtonian, because it continues to exemplify fluid properties no matter how fast it is stirred or mixed. Other examples may be aqueous solutions, emulsions. Contrast this with a non-Newtonian fluid, in which stirring can either leave a "hole" behind (that gradually fills up over time - this behavior is seen in materials such as pudding, starch in water (oobleck), or, to a less rigorous extent, sand), or climb the stirring rod (the Weissenberg effect) because of shear thinning, the drop in viscosity causing it to flow more (this is seen in non-drip paints, which brush on easily but become more viscous when on walls).
For a Newtonian fluid, the viscosity, by definition, depends only on temperature and pressure (and also the chemical composition of the fluid if the fluid is not a pure substance), not on the forces acting upon it.
If the fluid is incompressible and viscosity is constant across the fluid, the equation governing the shear stress, in the Cartesian coordinate system, is the tensor




A second tensor,



(also written as



), representing the total stress, can be written by combining the shear stress with conventional (thermodynamic) pressure:



where, by the convention of tensor notation,
τ_i__j_ is the shear stress on the _i__t__h_ face of a fluid element in the _j__t__h_ direction_p_ is thermodynamical pressure_u__i_ is the velocity in the _i__t__h_ direction_x__j_ is the _j__t__h_ direction coordinateIf a fluid does not obey this relation, it is termed a non-Newtonian fluid, of which there are several types, including polymer solutions, molten polymers, many solid suspensions and most highly viscous fluids.
*[edit] See also*


Non-newtonian fluid


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*Non-Newtonian fluid*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Redirected from Non-newtonian fluid)
Jump to: navigation, search 



This article *needs additional citations for verification.*
Please help improve this article by adding reliable references. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. _(June 2010)_*Continuum mechanics*

 

[show]LawsConservation of mass
Conservation of momentum
Conservation of energy
Entropy inequality[show]Solid mechanicsSolids
Stress · Deformation
Compatibility
Finite strain · Infinitesimal strain
Elasticity (linear) · Plasticity
Bending · Hooke's law
Failure theory
Fracture mechanics[hide]Fluid mechanicsFluids
Fluid statics · Fluid dynamics
Surface tension
Navier–Stokes equations Viscosity:
Newtonian, *Non-Newtonian*[show]RheologyViscoelasticity Smart fluids:
Magnetorheological
Electrorheological
Ferrofluids Rheometry · Rheometer[show]ScientistsBernoulli · Cauchy · Hooke
Navier · Newton · Stokesv • d • e
A *non-Newtonian fluid* is a fluid whose flow properties differ in any way from those of Newtonian fluids. Most commonly the viscosity of non-Newtonian fluids is not independent of shear rate or shear rate history. However, there are some non-Newtonian fluids with shear-independent viscosity, that nonetheless exhibit normal stress-differences or other non-Newtonian behavior. Many polymer solutions and molten polymers are non-Newtonian fluids, as are many commonly found substances such as ketchup, custard, toothpaste, starch suspensions, paint, blood, and shampoo. In a Newtonian fluid, the relation between the shear stress and the shear rate is linear, passing through the origin, the constant of proportionality being the coefficient of viscosity. In a non-Newtonian fluid, the relation between the shear stress and the shear rate is different, and can even be time-dependent. Therefore a constant coefficient of viscosity cannot be defined.
Although the concept of viscosity is commonly used to characterize a material, it can be inadequate to describe the mechanical behavior of a substance, particularly non-Newtonian fluids. They are best studied through several other rheological properties which relate the relations between the stress and strain rate tensors under many different flow conditions, such as oscillatory shear, or extensional flow which are measured using different devices or rheometers. The properties are better studied using tensor-valued constitutive equations, which are common in the field of continuum mechanics.
********s*

[hide]

1 Types of non-Newtonian behavior 
1.1 Summary
1.2 Shear thickening fluids
1.3 Shear thinning fluid
1.4 Bingham plastic
1.5 Rheopectic

2 Examples 
2.1 Oobleck
2.2 Glurch
2.3 Chilled caramel topping
2.4 Silly Putty
2.5 Ketchup

3 See also
4 References
5 External links
*[edit] Types of non-Newtonian behavior*

*[edit] Summary*




Comparison of non-Newtonian, Newtonian, and viscoelastic propertiesViscoelasticKelvin material"Parallel" linear combination of elastic and viscous effectsAnelasticMaterial returns to a well-defined "rest shape"Time-dependent viscosityRheopecticApparent viscosity increases with duration of stress[1]Some lubricants, whipped creamThixotropicApparent viscosity decreases with duration of stress[2]Some Clays, Some Drilling Mud, many paints, synovial fluid, Honey under certain conditionsTime-independent viscosityShear thickening (dilatant)Apparent viscosity increases with increased stress[3]Suspensions of corn starch or sand in waterShear thinning (pseudoplastic)Apparent viscosity decreases with increased stress[4][5]Paper pulp in water, latex paint, ice, blood, syrup, molassesGeneralized Newtonian fluidsViscosity is constant
Stress depends on normal and shear strain rates and also the pressure applied on itBlood plasma, Custard*[edit] Shear thickening fluids*

Shear thickening fluids are also used in all wheel drive systems utilising a viscous coupling unit for power transmission.
*[edit] Shear thinning fluid*

A familiar example of the opposite, a shear thinning fluid, or pseudoplastic fluid, is paint: one wants the paint to flow readily off the brush when it is being applied to the surface being painted, but not to drip excessively.
*[edit] Bingham plastic*

There are fluids which have a linear shear stress/shear strain relationship which require a finite yield stress before they begin to flow (the plot of shear stress against shear strain does not pass through the origin). These fluids are called Bingham plastics. Several examples are clay suspensions, drilling mud, toothpaste, mayonnaise, chocolate, and mustard.
*[edit] Rheopectic*

There are also fluids whose strain rate is a function of time. Fluids that require a gradually increasing shear stress to maintain a constant strain rate are referred to as rheopectic. An opposite case of this, is a fluid that thins out with time and requires a decreasing stress to maintain a constant strain rate (thixotropic).
*[edit] Examples*

*[edit] Oobleck*



 


Oobleck on a subwoofer. Applying force to oobleck, by sound waves in this case, makes the non-Newtonian fluid thicken.[6]


An inexpensive, non-toxic example of a non-Newtonian fluid is a suspension of starch (e.g. cornflour) in water, sometimes called "oobleck" or "ooze" (2 parts corn starch to 1 part water).[7][8] Uncooked imitation custard, being a suspension of primarily cornflour, has the same properties. The name "oobleck" is derived from the children's book _Bartholomew and the Oobleck_.
*[edit] Glurch*

A substance known as "glurch"—a mixture of a borax solution and white glue, and optionally salt—is also commonly used to demonstrate non-Newtonian fluids.[9]
*[edit] Chilled caramel topping*

Another example of this is chilled caramel ice cream topping. The sudden application of force—for example by stabbing the surface with a finger, or rapidly inverting the container holding it—leads to the fluid behaving like a solid rather than a liquid. This is the "shear thickening" property of this non-Newtonian fluid. More gentle treatment, such as slowly inserting a spoon, will leave it in its liquid state. Trying to jerk the spoon back out again, however, will trigger the return of the temporary solid state. A person moving quickly and applying sufficient force with their feet can literally walk across such a liquid.[10]
*[edit] Silly Putty*

Silly Putty, is a silicone polymer based suspension which will flow, bounce, or break depending on strain rate.
*[edit] Ketchup*

Ketchup is a thixotropic fluid.[3] Thixotropy means that the fluid viscosity is inversely proportional to the shear rate. In other words, fluid motion is initially difficult to start, but once flowing will continue to do so freely.
*[edit] See also*


Bingham plastic
Complex fluid
Dissipative particle dynamics
Newtonian fluid
Herschel–Bulkley fluid
Navier–Stokes equations
Pseudoplastic
Dilatant
Quicksand
Rheology
Superfluids


----------

